# Abercrombie - Are they worth the prices?



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 22, 2006)

this thread is about abercrombie, post your opinions, if you like it/don't, and is it worth the $$$


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 22, 2006)

Personally, I say no. I think I own one pair of jeans from them.. which were about $70. Way more than I'd like to spend on a pair of jeans IMO. (But they fit good - so with my bubble butt - I have to take what I can get - lol) But honestly - I find the same kind of stuff in Aeropostale, Gap, Old Navy etc. for a fraction of the price. I don't know what the appeal of a plain polo top with a moose on it is anyway - let alone to want to spend over $50 on it. Everyone has their opinion, but I personally think its overrated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 23, 2006)

I never shop at Abercrombie. I find tons of great clothes for much better prices from other stores (JC Penny, Old Navy, etc.). Of course I rarely buy casual clothes now that I have to wear dress clothes for work 5 days a week, but even when I do shop casual, I don't see the point in paying so much money for a pair of ripped jeans or a plain t-shirt when I get those same items (without the holes!) for half the price at other stores!

I am way too frugal to buy something just for the brand..... I could care less what brands my clothes are! My favorite pair of jeans ever I bought for $15 at Kohls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeneBaby (Feb 23, 2006)

I am not a fan of Abercrombie. It's not the prices, it's the clothes I don't like. Besides their clothes are WAY to small! Skirts look like headbands in that place!


----------



## Liz (Feb 23, 2006)

i'm not a fan. the clothes are really small. like their size 6 is a size 2 in regular clothes. lol.

and i too don't get the appeal of a worn t-shirt for $50


----------



## Becka (Feb 23, 2006)

I've never gotten into Abercrombie, its not my look. Even if I did like the stuff, the prices are ridiculous, you can spend the same money on quality pieces at other stores that will last way longer


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 23, 2006)

i think ive walked into that store like 4x in my life (thanks to being friends with gay guys who love shopping). they over charge you for something that looks like you got it at a thrift store. my sister used to go there, until with the help of me and common sense she realised it was kinda stupid and now she doesnt (until i moved, she would just steal my clothes a lot of times). not to mention i have some moral/personal issues with the company in general, but thats just me.


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 23, 2006)

"Casual luxury"-- so gimmicky. I've owned several things from them and they're overrated. If you have the extra $$$ to throw around on clothes like that, fine.. but these days, many less expensive companies produce shirts of the same quality as AF(the soft worn in cotton tshirts that are popular). Also, I'm a small girl and can barely squeeze into their "small" tops. Weird sizing


----------



## robertc (Feb 23, 2006)

In my opinion, No.


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 23, 2006)

NO! I can say a million things about this pile of crap, brainwashing company, but I'll just say my little opinion on it. I dont like Abercrombie and Fitch in the slightest. The company is awful. Theyre racists, theyve brainwashes kids into thinking that the brand and clothes are cool, theyre clothes is overpriced.

Common, they are selling these small little flimy thin, shirts that has cost them PENNIES to manufacture and theyre selling it for $50-$60. Its super sad and wrong. This company aims for white, thin, rich kids and its wrong. The white rich and thin all American rich kid. *vomits* :icon_eek: :icon_conf Ugh, dont know what else to say, cuz I have many things to say about this pile of Sh*t company, but I wont. Ohhhh yeah, theyre sizes are tiny aswell. A size small and even extra small will fit my arm. Its sick! :icon_conf

To answer you question simply, No, they are most certainly NOT worth the prices. Better off going to wal-mart. LOL. :icon_chee


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 23, 2006)

oh my god, i officially love you!


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 23, 2006)

:icon_redf :icon_love


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 23, 2006)

No I am not a fan either-clothes and prices..there is much better out there to be had.


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 23, 2006)

i love you too Frilly!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> could not have been put better!


----------



## Lia (Feb 23, 2006)

I only entered it once, but it's not anything special that would make me to spend in dollars for clothes that here in Brazil i can find with the same quality and even more beautiful for 1/2 of their price. I remember I entered on a store called Chill on Broadway (not sure if it was that name or just Chill) at SoHo and me and my sister bought 3 skirts and 1 top. 2 of 3 skirts - those summer skirts that go to the knee, it was summer and here is hot the entire year - and 1 top that had some embroidery were 10 dollars, and other skirt was 15 dollars. A real bargain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And all of them nice


----------



## AnitaNa (Feb 23, 2006)

i think theyre not worth a dime...their style never changes. same crap every season. OVER RATED COMPANY. their other store owned by them hollister is alsoo the same exact clothing for cheaper yet people still go to abercrombie. ...personally,not my style. a lil too preppy for me..why would i waste $80 on ABERCROMBIE jeans...ill put some m0re $ in and get sumthin ten times better..


----------



## Tesia (Feb 23, 2006)

i like some of the clothes at abercrombie but it is pretty expenisve. I am very petite so the clothes acutally fit me nice otherwise i might not even shop there


----------



## anne7 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hmm, well before they got *really* popular, I really liked that store, they had cute basics, regular people sizes, and I really liked the classic preppy look they had. Now...., not so much. I still have several things from there, like jeans, khakis, a couple sweaters and shirts, but they are just so overrated. The sizes are MUCH much smaller now, and none of the tops fit me now because of my boobs. They are made for stick skinny girls, and only stick skinny girls. The small tanks look like leg warmers, and the bottoms are supersmall (like 00 sized), I think most people would have to go up a size or two to fit them properly, and I think AF only goes up to size 10. It's like they are sending the message, "only us rich waify wannabe trophy-wives are good enough to wear A&amp;F." Its a fucking crock, IMO. Plus, the styles are boring, but they are ALL the same thing, redundant logo tees and jeans that look like they went through a shredder, and minis and shorts that go up the bum. Did I even mention the prices? They are freaking ridiculous, esp. since the quality now is degraded, IMO. I much prefer Aero and the Gap, Express, old navy, you get the idea.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 23, 2006)

this store DOES NOT attract me one bit. i've never even stepped foot into it. too preppy for my taste.


----------



## xsteph (Feb 25, 2006)

i'm not gonna lieeeeeeee..

as much as like practically ALL of you dissed a&amp;f i kinda like them :X

well i think they're pretty good quality and they fit really well (for mee : ) ). The prices are like...insanely ridiculous but i still love them! &lt;3.

ps. yeah i also heard they use child labor or something which is sick..but then again i've heard that old navy does too ;|


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL what a dedicated person.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 25, 2006)

I looked up the company just now, b/c I couldnt remember if it was the line that had all the controversy (such as the distasteful shirt logos). That is the company. *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abercrombie_and_Fitch*

When I was younger, it was totally different, they had some cute t-shirts. We have one in our mall here, but I havent been in so many years I cant count.


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 25, 2006)

abercrombie and fitch is so for fashion victim teens who lack personality and feel an undying need to fit in with their fingers down their throat. i'm happy my aunt and uncle refuse to pay that kind of money for such trash - my cousins shop at american eagle. their catalogs are ludicrous and the clothes themselves are low-quality rags. and the racist and sexist garbage they espouse is repulsive.


----------



## melcbun (Feb 25, 2006)

I love their destoryed denim skirts!! But it is like $60-$80 US which is like $100+ in my own country after shipping it over. It's kind of expensive for me though because I'm still a student.

Their tops are still ok but some are really plain? That you can buy it at Old Navy or Alloy. I guess I buy abercombie because of the brand. *laughs*


----------



## Saja (Feb 25, 2006)

They dont have my size and we dont have one anywheres near here....so no.


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well I am of the very few here I guess who actually buy A&amp;F, I use to really like about a year ago, but not so much anymore. I like their simple shirts, and sweat pants, as well as their minis. But I think it is true that the clothes there is really overpriced.:icon_eek:


----------



## anne7 (Feb 26, 2006)

Haha, that is true, some of the cutest boys work there! Then again, there are cute boys that work at aero and other stores I like, so AF isn't going to lure me with their cute employees alone!

I agree with everyone that they have taken a big nosedive, I spent a lot of money at AF at Quincy Market in Boston and South Street Seaport in NYC, but I think that is the last time I bought clothes there, and that was years ago.

And I agree with whoever said AE was bad quality. Their clothes now fall apart very easily, but they used to be more high quality before they blew up.

And Amanda, I remember that AF scandal with the shirts depicting Asians as dry cleaners or something, and it was very derogatory, and also their A&amp;F kids store started selling thongs. What little girl wears thongs?:icon_roll Edit: just read that wikipedia link, and just ugh. You can't tell me that they aren't marketing to a specific group when they used to do their recruiting at mostly white frats and sororities. :icon_roll


----------



## MiaSays (Feb 26, 2006)

I definitely don't think so. Once I saw a very thin white eyelet skirt there for 92 dollars. I got a skirt that looked JUST like it at Wal Mart later that day. I was shocked that people are actually paying those prices for clothing that just doesn't seem well made. To each there own though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 26, 2006)

at least i'm not the ONLY one who likes their stuff. i still fit into abercrombie kids tops, so i just buy the kids sizes cause it's the same stuff for less $$$. (btw, i'm young, lol). but i buy from american eagle a lot more than abercrombie cause they have MUCH better sales and i &lt;3 their stuff. i like hollister too! lol


----------



## Brynnaviere (Jun 5, 2006)

I loved the place back before it got so over hyped. We had an outlet outside Chicago where I used to live, and they sold larger sizes there at actually reasonable prices. It was awesome! But now the sizing drives me crazy at the regular stores... totally true about what kind of message are they trying to send? My size 16 self cant fit into anything there.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 5, 2006)

personally, if you have money to splurge...why not if you like them? but otherwise, no. it's just too much for so little!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 9, 2006)

i couldn't fit into their clothes if i tried--and if i could i don't think i would want to...

places like A&amp;F/Hollister and even American Eagle are all just overpriced same-old,same-old unimaginative garbage. my sister shops there and i cannot believe that my parents will pay $100+ dollars at A&amp;F and similar stores for a pair of ripped up jeans and a shredded flimsy polo shirt for her.

i'd rather shop at old navy/thrift stores/etc for similar styles that are waaaay cheaper and then add my own touches to them (if i want "distressed" jeans i'll distress them myself for NOT $70 a pair thank you, add patches, details, etc) so they aren't exactly like everyone else's. paying that much for a stupid embroidered moose on an otherwise $5 looking polo is really stupid imo.

rant over lol.


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 9, 2006)

I've never had any clothing in this brand because I don't like the design at all.


----------



## PRADA_on_pointe (Jun 13, 2006)

abercrombie is tacky and trying to sell off trendy items that you can find for less in other stores


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't really like abercrombie...

all their sizes run really big, like size 0 is HUGE on me.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 13, 2006)

That's odd. I find their sizing just the opposite on me. I like their clothes, but I don't like their prices. Nothing compells me to shop there, though. At one point I had a craving for a pair of destroyed denim, but all cravings eventually go away.....My other alternative was DKNY and that was a pretty penny more than Abercrombie.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jun 15, 2006)

I haven't set foot in Abercrombie or Hollister in 3+ years. I go so frustrated when I was a size 6 AE and could barely fit in a size 12 AF. Made me so mad!! Made me feel fat too!

There prices are just outrageous!! If you have that kind of money, and you like AF then by all means go for it. I'm in college so I need to cut corners wherever I can.

We have a Ross and TJ Maxx in my area, and sometimes you can find AF jeans and shirts for cheaper than in the store.

We also have a place called the Clothesline. It's a teen consignment shop. You take your clothes in there and they give you cash up front, which is awesome. They also have a lot of reasonably priced AF and Hollister clothes there.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 16, 2006)

I agree. plus, I don't see the appeal in paying $$$ for the exact same article of clothing I could find for way cheaper.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jun 17, 2006)

I know everyone's saying that they're way overpriced, and when not on sale, they are, but on sale the prices start to get reasonable. Examples: have a really cute knit top for $13, belt for $13, belt for $5, pants for $16, extremely ripped jeans for $20. &lt;-- some GREAT A&amp;F bargains I found in the store and bought!


----------



## janey12 (Jul 11, 2006)

the sales are good - things get marked down to 9.90, 12.90, etc. i would never buy anythign from there full price!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't shop in AF and probably never will. I just don't care for the company, but not only that I couldn't really fit into half the clothes there. Some of the tees and stuff are cute but I just don't care for them. I'd rather go to AE or Old Navy..


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

I've gotten some good bargains from A&amp;F before, but I don't shop there often... They do have cute stuff, but it is severely overpriced... J. Crew I can see being pricey since most of their items are imported from Italy, but no real reason as to why A&amp;F is expensive...


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 15, 2006)

I like AF the best, but AE is awesome too, I &lt;333 it.


----------



## sadhunni (Jul 17, 2006)

i like AF but i have to agree that their prices are $$$.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 17, 2006)

They have some cute items, but I do think they are overpriced. Not to mention, their clothes, these days, run waaaaay to small! An XL at A&amp;F would be like a medium anywhere else LoL I used to have a couple shirts from there and they fit perfect. They still fit perfect to this day (showing I haven't grown up top), and I went in to try on a shirt of the same size and it didn't fit perfect. I don't understand why they changed their sizes! Same with American Eagle!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2006)

No, I don't think they are. I mean, some of their stuff looks exactly like Wal Mart clothes which you can get for way, way, less. I think it would be funny if someone bought something from A&amp;F, went to Wal Mart or Target, and put it on the racks. Garontee you could not tell the difference. I even like Target better than A&amp;F. If I'm going to $pend that kind of lettuce, I prefer J. Crew or Something like that.


----------



## Nox (Jul 20, 2006)

I think the sizing at A &amp; F is perfectly reasonable. It's almost like a European or East Asian sized store. At A &amp; F, a 6 is a real 6, and an 8 is a real 8. None of this vanity sizing stuff. Every other store does the vanity sizing to make people feel good, and I think people expect every other store to lie to them about their size too. Anybody with a waist bigger than 28" cannot possibly fit into a real size 8. It just won't work. Since there are apparently alot of women out there with waists larger than 28", they had to move the sizing up. Some high end companies refuse to do this, as it adds more of the exclusivity factor. To put it into perspective, the supermodels like Adriana Lima, her size is listed as a 4 or 6. Heidi Klume is listed as a 6 or 8. Those are their real sizes. If they walked into an Old Navy, they may be able to squeeze their butts into size 2 and 4 respectively.

But... I do agree that A&amp;F has some serious _cutting_ issues as far as curves go. Not all petite people are waffle flat on all sides. They probably do this on purpose to keep certain ethnic groups from wearing their clothing, as they've admitted that they hire only the people who look like the models they choose to represent the company.


----------



## ivette (Jul 20, 2006)

i never bought anything from abercrombie because of the prices. usually i can find

similar items at other stores. i couldn't see spending $30.00 on what seemed to me

to be a plain t shirt with the stores name on it. i think that the abercrombie name

is the reason why its expensive. imo anyway


----------



## brulee (Aug 8, 2006)

They have some cute stuff, but I found most of it pretty pricey..


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 8, 2006)

AHH they suck... I can't stand them... They are racist!


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 8, 2006)

In like 7th and 8th grade I think I owned everything in the store (ahh...the days when my parents would buy me whatever I wanted). I think they have cute stuff, but it's not really my style anymore - a little too casual for me. They are a little pricey but their stuff is really good quality.


----------



## iheartmakeup<3 (Aug 8, 2006)

*I like this store, i always try to go to it when i am in America. In the UK we don't have stores like this*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xxlilj12xx (Aug 9, 2006)

i think the clothes are cute, but definately not worth the prices. 70 for a hoodie? its riddiculous. you can go to any other store and get like 10x the amount of stuff for the same amount of money.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

I like A&amp;F.


----------



## kittyk1635 (Aug 9, 2006)

I like the style of the clothes for the most part, but it's the prices that keep my away.


----------



## shockn (Aug 9, 2006)

I havent read through every post here *blush* but I will NOT buy from Abercrombie based solely on the fact that the CEO is an *******. There I said it. XD I read an article about him and he was just such a sleeze ugh! Also I believe it was AF (or maybe AE? One of those stores) that a couple years back was sued for making minorities work in the stockroom and not out on the floor..


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 10, 2006)

AF is just not my thing. If I am going to pay high prices for clothes, I will go to a shop that offers good materials and construction as well as originality. AF is just too mainstream and their stuff is cheap looking, regardless of the fact you have to pay through the nose for it.

For everyday shopping I hit the department stores. I can find everything in the same place.


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 11, 2006)

I've never really been too into A&amp;F, but I will say that they have had a few cute items, though they are on the pricey side.

Every time I would pass one there would be a Male Model type just standing around in the entrance doing a little posing.

The one time I actually went in one with a friend there was a male worker who was picking up skirts and shaking then and placing them back down.

i also don't' really like how if they are trying to sell clothes then why are their advertisements filled with half naked people. you'd think if they were selling clothes you want the clothes to be showcased not the chiseled body of some male model


----------



## LB_Lady (Aug 24, 2006)

I only have a few items from them , and I certainly did not pay full price for them, ( I have a retail background and I can't pay full price for anything, it stays on the rack for 2-4 weeks then the price is slashed!). I like to go in there and shop for boys though, I use to date and go to school with an AF model AHHHH the good old days...:inlove3:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 24, 2006)

I buy the kids sizes as well (I'm 24, but I'm only 5'0"). I've noticed that the Abercrombie Kids prices are cheaper as well. Also, a few years ago I was visiting family in Minnesota and visited the Mall of America. The Mall of America had an Abercrombie Outlet store there where I got two pairs of pants for $4.95 each!


----------



## Raw.Sugar (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice Stuff, but honestly for the price it is, its just crap quality.

Also the sizes are annoying, Im a large there but everywhere else I go I'm a small.

And I bought a pair of jeans there for 80$, they have those holes in the knees already, i cross my legs while wearing them and the hole in the knee gets even bigger and now I have a hug rip in my jeans that isn't supposed to be there


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 28, 2006)

I love the store!! I will only buy from clearance though!!


----------



## littleemily (Aug 28, 2006)

It really depends on what you get. With everything else getting so expensive these days, I don't really feel like Abercrombie is outrageously priced, but I think a lot of things are too expensive for how plain they are.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think it's worth stopping into for a few items or to see whats on sale though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drienneee (Sep 5, 2006)

in my opinion, i feel that their quality is awful. i owned a tank top and tshirt from them and they both began to have small holes in them after 5 times i wore them. completely ridiculous. it is overrated, and you can find similar items at other places


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 5, 2006)

NO there stuff looks nomral or just cheap

oohh but i hear a lot about there models


----------



## han (Sep 8, 2006)

my husband like's that store and i might buy something if im in there shopping with him i perfer hollister i must admit i like there skirts and tees and the prices is better a/f is cool on guys i think but girls can do way better for cheaper


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 3, 2006)

i love love looooooved abercrombie's 2003-2004 jeans.

they were ultra low flares. i had like 5 or 6 pairs.

all ranging from 50-100 bucks each.

they fit like a dream and i cant find jeans that fit me as well as those did.

but after time the wore holes in the back pocket area.

just below my butt.

so eventually i had to throw em.

i wish they still made those........


----------

